# my pits ears wont stay up



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

well i have a 9 month old female pit that her ears wont stay up straight, they go in word on top of her head..
is she to old the make the ears correct??
cuz i really want to show her..


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

You want to crop 'em? She's wayy too old now. Sorry.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

You can show in the ADBA if she's registered with them. Cropped ears are not a requirement.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

really..... ears are the least concern when it comes to pit bulls in the adba


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like they are already cropped but they are on top of her head, right? How long ago were they cropped and how long is the crop job. If you had them cropped when she was a puppy then it is too late to get them to stand. If they have been cropped recently you need to keep taping them.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ears are only one small part of the dog, they do nothing to effect performance and I've seen many dogs with CH and GRCH titles whose ears are less than perfect.

Are they cropped or natural ears? In either event at 9 months unless this is a fresh crop the time for setting them is pretty much past. You can try massage and taping but it probably will not help much if at all at this point.



> You can show in the ADBA if she's registered with them. Cropped ears are not a requirement.


 Actually cropped ears are not a requirement in UKC or AKC either.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im confused a little here. did you take your dog to the vet to get them cropped? if not an apbts and ambullies ears are naturally floppy... not too floppy though they need some perk in them. if you got them cropped maybe you did it at an age where she was too old to get it done. either way when it comes to shows it doesnt matter if your dogs ears are cropped or not.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

the ears are cropped already i should have specified sorry, she was a puppy when she was cropped. i just heard that they might take off some points off cuz of her ears =(..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not taking point off really but sometimes with some judges they will not place a dog with a bad ear set or a crop job. Yeah really it should not matter but especially in UKC you will find many judges are bias.

If they were cropped as a pup and now she is 9 months you probably lost your window to get the to stand but if you commit to taping them up you might have a slim chance to get them to stand. Can you post pictures? and I will help you the best I can from a computer.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

let my try to put some up


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok you didn't post pictures but this is what you need to do, and it make take you up to 2 months to get them right because you waited so long. If you tape for two weeks and you let them be for just like 1 hr and they look correct like standing up then you will have a chance of them standing. If they look the same as soon as you unwrap them you might not have a chance. The most important this is if they look like taping is working then keep doing it for at least 4 weeks total before you stop. The ears could need to be re-tapped as much at 2x a week depending if the dog rips them out. I suggest also getting one of these to keep the dog from pulling his ears down, and since it is soft it will not bug him that much vs a hard cone

Collar - Vet Recovery, 8&quot - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

Here is how I tape.
I know everyone has a different opinion but I like to make my own "sticks" for the ears. I take like 3 Q-tips and tape them together, depending on how long the ear is I may need to tape 2 sets together to make them longer. I also tape gauze on the end so they do not rub the ear raw. Then I put them all the way in the ear canal then tape them to the ear. They work great and the dogs cannot pull them out. I have used these on my last 8 dogs and it worked great! Here is a picture of that they look like.

A long crop with 2 sets of Q tips tapped together








after, 10 mo. not the best picture sorry, she's standing funny









A short crop


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

*sorry i havent had time i just started to work and i get home pretty tired 
but ima try to do that cuz i really want to show her..take a look at her and let me know what you think cuz i interested in you opinion *


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=1124&pictureid=8557


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It won;t come up, the link that is


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

AWW let me put it in my album then


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

let me know when you post it up cuz I still don;t see it 
Are you taping the pups ears now? if not get crackin!! lol


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah ima do it manana..lol:thumbsup:
and the pix is on my album..


----------

